# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  احدث القصات

## المستجير

*الغرة" لصاحبة الجبين العريض والشعر الطويل لذوات الوجه الدائري*

*[IMG]file:///D:/New%20Folder/قصات_files/safe.gif[/IMG]*
*تسريحات عصرية*

تهتم المرأة دائما بما يظهر من جديد لقصات الشعر، وتقلد قصات الممثلات الشهيرات ومذيعات القنوات الفضائية، وبرامج المرأة، وقد ظهرت في الفترة الأخيرة قصات متجددة تواكب المرأة العصرية، تقول اختصاصية التجميل اللبنانية سميرة دياب "برزت هذا العام ثلاث قصات متميزة، الأولى "قصة الدلس" وهي الأحدث بين القصات، وتناسب جميع الوجوه، وهي تسريحة تعطي المرأة أناقة وتميزاً، وتناسب كل الأعمار، القصة الثانية قصة "الفرنسي"، وتكون فيها مقدمة وخلفية الشعر كثيفة لدى المرأة، أما أسفل الشعر عند الرقبة فتكون خفيفة جدا، وهذه القصة تناسب السيدات فوق الثلاثين، وتبدو صاحبة هذه القصة أصغر من سنها، والقصة الثالثة قصة "التدريج" وتكون من أسفل الشعر عند الرقبة على شكل طبقات متعددة، وتكون مرفوعة إلى الأعلى، مشيرة إلى أنها كانت قديمة ومن ثم رجعت موضتها مرة أخرى، وتناسب بكثرة صاحبات الوجوه النحيفة والطويلة، وقد اشتهرت هذه القصة بكثرة بين أوساط النساء بسبب انتشارها في قصات الممثلات، وأضافت أنه توجد قصة أخرى تناسب الوجه الدائري وتسمى " قصة الديجتيه" أو قصة "الشايقي".
وذكرت سميرة أن لكل وجه قصة معينة تناسبه، فمثلا الوجه الدائري يفضل له الشعر الطويل حتى الكتف، أما إذا كان وجه المرأة صغيرا فيفضل أن يكون الشعر قصيرا، وتكون له قصة قصيرة حتى الرقبة، ليبرز وجهها، أما المرأة صاحبة الجبين العريض فيفضل لها قصة "الغرة" الأمامية للشعر، وتكون طويلة، حتى تخفي عرض الجبين، والعكس إذا كان الجبين ضيقا وصغيرا، فالأفضل أن تكون القصة قصيرة.
وعن المواصفات المطلوبة لصبغات الشعر قالت اختصاصية التجميل "يجب أن تكون الصبغة محتوية على نسب من الفيتامينات العطرية للشعر، والصبغات عموما مضرة للشعر، حيث تؤدي لتقصفه وتساقطه، ويمكن تلافي ذلك بعمل حمامات الزيت مرة كل أسبوع قبل الصبغة وبعدها مباشرة، وبذلك تحافظ المرأة على جمال شعرها وصحتها، وفي الوقت نفسه تغير من شكلها، مشيرة إلى أن المدة المناسبة بين كل صبغة وأخرى سنة تقريبا، للحفاظ على صحة الشعر.
و نصحت المرأة بعدم سحب لون الشعر، لأنه يسبب في ظهور الشيب في الشعر بكثرة، حيث إن السحب يؤدي إلى إزالة مادة "الميلامين" التي تحافظ على اللون الطبيعي للشعر، وعن ألوان الصبغات حاليا والموضة هي " الألوان الغريبة والأحمر والزيتي مع الأبيض والبلاتيني والمخلط الألوان". 
ونصحت الاختصاصية المرأة بعدم تعريض شعرها للهواء بعد الاستحمام لمدة ساعة، لأن التعرض له يسبب تقصف وكثرة تساقط الشعر، وتضيف" وإذا أرادت المرأة أن تعمل حمام الزيت ببيتها أنصح بتغطية شعرها بمنشفة حارة لمدة ساعة، وبعدها تعمل مساجاً بيدها ثم تدخل للاستحمام، وألا تطول مدة حمام الزيت في شعرها أكثر من ساعة أو ساعتين، وعليها تجربة حمام الزيت لمدة شهر مرتين بالأسبوع وبعدها كل أسبوعين مرة".
وقالت إن لكل شعر نوعاً معيناً من الزيت، ويفضل عمل حمام الزيت بزيت الخروع وهو أفضل من زيت الزيتون، لأن الزيت زيتون يحتوي على مادة الأسيد الضارة الحارقة للشعر، أما زيت الخروع فيمكن بإضافة بعض المواد إليه أن يقوي الشعر ويمنع تساقطه، مضيفة أن المرأة يجب أن تقص أطراف شعرها نهاية كل شهر، والأفضل حرقه بشمع خاص، ولكن هذه الطريقة لا تعمل إلا عند متخصصة. 
ونصحت استشارية التجميل بعدم كثرة استعمال السشوار للشعر، لأنه ضار ويؤدي إلى تقصف الشعر، ولتجنب مضاره أوصت ببل الشعر قبل ذلك، واستخدام كريمات خاصة قبل وبعد السيشوار، وحذرت من الشامبوهات الخاصة بالقشرة فهي عديمة الفائدة،
وحول طرق فرد الشعر قالت "لفرد الشعر طرق عدة، ولكن جميعها مضرة وسلبياتها أكثر من إيجابياتها، حيث يؤدي إلى تساقط الشعر، ونتيجته تكون لمدة 24 ساعة فقط ثم تزول، لذلك أنصح السيدات بشدة بتجنب عمل الفرد مهما كانت النتائج الجمالية له، وألا تلجأ لعمل الفرد أو الصبغات بنفسها، وعليها اللجوء لخبيرة التجميل المتخصصة لتجنب أي ضرر للشعر، ولأن الخطأ فيها يؤدي إلى تساقط الشعر والصلع وأيضا إلى حرقه"


(( منقــــــــــــــــول ))

----------


## شمعه تحترق

معلومات حلووووه
يعطيك العافيه اخوي

----------


## المستجير

الاخت شمعه تحترق 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاروع هو تشريفك لمشاركاتى المتواضعه 
شكرا لدعواتك الطيبه

----------


## دلوعه

مشكوورة خيو الله يعطيك الف صحه وعافيه

بنتظار جديدك دوماااااااااا

----------


## المستجير

الاخت دلوعه 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لمرورك والف شكرا لدعواتك الطيبه

----------

